# Hh100



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

Anybody doing it?
Anybody done it?
Is it really THAT BAD?

I'm doing it for the t-shirt


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I might do it this year.
I did it last year.
It wasn't that bad last year. The weather was reasonable. It's pretty flat. If you're slow and it's hot, I can imagine it could become brutal. The best part of the ride is going out with 8000 cyclists. That's a lot of fun if you've never done it. Oh, and zipping through the Airforce base with lots of turns was fun.


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

I did it solo the my first time. 

When I bought my first road bike in 2001, it arrived in late June. I decided after 2 weeks I would do the HH100. I trained and trained and when the day arrived, I was ready... to do the 100 miles and nothing more. I finished at 2:41 in the afternoon. 7:11 minutes after I started. From the standpoint of a rookie, a rookie with no cycling friends at the time, that was an accomplishment I was proud of....That was my first century.

Last year, some friends and I worked out considerable time training for the ride. With the ideal conditions of 2003's ride, a whole lot more miles, a peleton of over 200 riders for the first 60+ miles, little wind, little heat, it was a lot better. I finished as the clock struck 12:00 noon downtown....That was my second century. 

That was on a 27 lbs double lugged steel Bianchi that couldn't get in to 9th gear all day. 

The course is generally flat. Miles 10 thru 20 are a little hilly and generally go cross wind. At 20 miles, you turn North with one of the most treacherous rest stops ever dreamed up. On the left side of the road while turing right. Miles 20 thru 37 are generally with the wind and slightly downhill. Miles 37 thru 60 are cross wind with a slight roll to the landscape. Miles 60 through about 78 are cross wind and then you run right generally in to the wind for the remainder of the ride. The combination of rollers and headwind for the last 24 miles are the truly brutal during most years. Last year being the exception.

Overall, I rate the HH100 as a wonderful cycling "event". The ride really has a low level of technical difficulty. Your ability to deal with the elements and pedal 102 miles are really all that get tested. The show is great if you can get there a day ahead of time.

I am doing it again this year. They start the ride at 7:00 this year with all the racers leaving out at 6:40 so that you can beat a little more of the heat.


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

Alright!
I'll see you guys out there!
Sounds like there are no organizational/support issues (cough-shinerbash-cough)?
I really dig big rides like that...as annoying as it is, Sunday's start in the MS150 from LaGrange is always exciting.
Congratulations on your 5hr century (4 1/2?)!


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

I am not actually a big fan of mass starts. The start of the HH100 is something that takes a while to unwind. Actually it can take 15 or so minutes near the back. It took about 2 minutes of "skateboard" riding last year to get going for us. The new bridge is suppose to be ready on time for this years start. I hope it is. 

Enjoy it. It is a first class event. The rest stops are first class and the volunteers (thousands of them) are all helpful and supportive. It is just a great big party for cyclists. Have fun.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

I did the Hotter'n Hell Hundred back in 1988 after training with a buddy for a year. When we rode it there were 12,500 starting and it was listed as the most butal one up to that date. The course doctor almost shut down the ride about 1:00PM due to heat and wind speed. We saw a LOT of heat collapses and sag wagon riders. I have to say that it was one heck of an experience, but I made a simple mistake...RIDING IT ON A BIKE I HAD BOUGHT JUST 2 WEEKS EARLIER! After about 85 miles I thought it was going to take a lawyer to get me and the bike separated.


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

rriddle3 said:


> After about 85 miles I thought it was going to take a lawyer to get me and the bike separated.



so are you coming out this year?


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

I doubt if I will ever ride another century or any long ride in 90+ temperatures again. I now look upon cycling as a thing to do for fun (brother, August heat ain't fun) and fitness. If a rider has never ridden the HnH, I say DO IT. Otherwise, you'll never have anything to compare suffering against.
Also, I no longer trust unknown cyclists' skills and huge mass starts give me a big pucker factor.


----------



## Brunner (Jun 17, 2004)

I've never been to a rally before and I've only been riding for about a month. I'm looking to do the Century ride. I did 87 miles up near Krum this weekend so I think that in decent shape. I've also been riding around White Rock once a week on the hot afternoons to get me semi-ready for the heat. We'll see... I've very excited about it though.


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

Brunner said:


> I've never been to a rally before and I've only been riding for about a month. I'm looking to do the Century ride. I did 87 miles up near Krum this weekend so I think that in decent shape. I've also been riding around White Rock once a week on the hot afternoons to get me semi-ready for the heat. We'll see... I've very excited about it though.


That is the same situation I found myself in back in 2001. I rode 1500 miles in 7 weeks and then did the HH100. It was my first rally and I did the whole thing. I knew no one in the sport and therefore, I had no one to ride with. Hopefully, your situation is a little better. You know what they say....misery loves company.

It isn' t that bad....as long as you have been riding.

You can do it.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Brunner said:


> I've never been to a rally before and I've only been riding for about a month. I'm looking to do the Century ride. I did 87 miles up near Krum this weekend so I think that in decent shape. I've also been riding around White Rock once a week on the hot afternoons to get me semi-ready for the heat. We'll see... I've very excited about it though.


Look at it this way, there are only 3 things that can happen:
1. You make it all the way through the 100 miles. (yea!)  
2. You die trying. (sob)  
3. If, at some point you decide that you've had all the fun you can take,
then ride to the next rest stop and wait for a sag wagon to lift you
back to the finish. (no disgrace)
If you've never done the H'nH, and you feel up to it, THEN GO FOR IT. It's a hoot!
Too bad it wasn't held last weekend during the cool spell. How sweet would that have been?


----------



## glaucman (Feb 8, 2004)

*Post Ride Beverages*

Last year I went to the Iron Horse Pub for post ride carb loading. I was pleased but was wondering if there was a more popular pub for beer/food etc?


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

glaucman said:


> Last year I went to the Iron Horse Pub for post ride carb loading. I was pleased but was wondering if there was a more popular pub for beer/food etc?


dunno...we're driving back saturday night


----------



## Brunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Not to jinx anything, but the Weather Channel has the weekend of the 27th being a high of 92.  Should really nice weather.....


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

is that even fair? 
maybe they'll postpone it until it gets hot again


----------



## hollidaybikerider (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm going to do the 50 mile ride. Did the 25 miles on a mountain bike last year. When I can afford to upgrade my bike I'll try the 100k or the Century. It's a good time. The rest stops and support are great.

Glaucman: The Iron Horse is pretty much the only place downtown to carbo load and drink beer after the ride. There is a mexican food place (Casa Manana) next door to The Iron Horse. It is known for its red taco shells. Texas Moon is in the neighborhood. It is like a sports bar. They give you plenty to eat. There are also a couple of bar-b-q places downtown. The best is the Branding Iron. There is also Bar L drive Inn. It is better known for its red draws (beer and tomato juice). They have waitresses that come out and take your order. There is also P-2, which is similar to to Bar-L. All of the franchise style restaurants(Applebees, Chilis, Bennigans) are on the South side of town. let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I've done the last five HHH centuries. Each year the weather has been slightly less hot, this year is shaping up to be even cooler. What happened to global warming? It's just not right to do this ride in less than 100 degrees. Someone said that the Hotter'n Hell Hundred is typically Texan, fast, fun, and full of hot air.

Keep your bikes out of the grass and weeds at all times. You will see many, many flats due to goathead burrs, they are especially bad between Hell's Gate and Dean, 60 to 90 miles into the ride. There's nothing as pathetic as seeing riders sitting in a ditch full of goatheads trying to fix a flat caused by goatheads. Carry your bike across the grass at rest stops and carefully lay it down. Carry it back to the road and then check for goatheads.

A lot of riders are stopped by leg cramps. Make sure you take in enough salt or other electrolytes. Straight water can dilute your electrolytes even to the point of increasing cramping.

There is a slight cold front predicted for Friday night which may give us unusual weather conditions including a 40% chance of rain and thunderstorms. Actually I didn't know it rained in Wichita Falls, Tx.

See you there.

~Al


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

Al1943 said:


> I've done the last five HHH centuries. Each year the weather has been slightly less hot, this year is shaping up to be even cooler. What happened to global warming? It's just not right to do this ride in less than 100 degrees. Someone said that the Hotter'n Hell Hundred is typically Texan, fast, fun, and full of hot air.
> 
> There is a slight cold front predicted for Friday night which may give us unusual weather conditions including a 40% chance of rain and thunderstorms. Actually I didn't know it rained in Wichita Falls, Tx.
> 
> ...


My buddies and I were planning to do 100k, but with the weather looking a little more favorable we decided to do the 100 miler. I haven't done the 100 miler since '95 when I was still racing, but it should be fun if the weather stays relatively mild.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

They have a nice website: http://www.hh100.org


----------



## Brunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks like we may be riding in some rain. What do they do if there is a big electrical storm? I'm assuming most riders wouldn't ride until the lightning stops. 

I did find an interesting website that breaks down the weather conditions throughout the day. Weather Forecast By Hour for Wichita Falls


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

Brunner said:


> Looks like we may be riding in some rain. What do they do if there is a big electrical storm? I'm assuming most riders wouldn't ride until the lightning stops.[/URL]


so it'll be HOT one way or another! 
hmmm..."red draws" sound interesting...may need to grab one before we head home


----------



## hollidaybikerider (Aug 17, 2004)

That's an interesting forecast. Last night on the local weather they were calling for a high of 95, with a 30% chance of rain.Hopefully we can get the ride in before the rains come.


----------



## deet (Oct 7, 2003)

Are you bringing a rain jacket or are you okay riding without one? I'm trying to anticipate what to bring on the ride and haven't ridden much in the rain. Thanks.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

*New Forcast*

Here's what the national weather service says now: 

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapCli...=138&map.y=230&site=oun&Radius=0&CiTemplate=0

Notice the wind out of the north.

Everytime I check the forcast has changed.


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

> Are you bringing a rain jacket or are you okay riding without one? I'm trying to anticipate what to bring on the ride and haven't ridden much in the rain. Thanks.


I have ridden in the rain a few times. The last century ride I did this year that involved an entry fee and a tee shirt was in Waxahachie. About 55 miles of intermittent rain. I didn't bother tryng to cover up. It was actually one of the most refreshing rides of the year. I actually turned in my fastest ever for a 100 miler. As for a rain jacket, if you want to, do so but my opinion is once you get going, you will be plenty warm and cool as well. I would be more concerened with the amount of heat retained and water lost between your skin and the jacket. That would have a rather tiring effect all by itself. Think about the last 100 miler you did. Were you dry when you finished? I never am and since I don't melt, I don't bother. 

Do bare in mind that riding in the rain has it's own set of challenges. Braking is something we all seem to take for granted. Wheel spray from the bike in front of you tests your patience and makes sunglasses irrelevant. Group riding takes vigilance too. Holes look just like puddles but sometimes aren't. Chip-seal roads get milky white puddles that splash you and having you asking questions like "what is this crap getting all over me?" If the group I am riding in looks a little to shakey, I make a consious decision whether the fall beind or pull ahead and just take a few off the front that I feel comfortable riding with. I've done either way before. Quite honestly, if it rains heavily, riding behind someone just plain sucks. Constant wheelspray is no fun at all.


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

79 degrees at the finish!
what a kick-ass ride!
Rode with a group of about 8 from Bryan-College Station and had an absolute blast!
Started the day at the YMCA looking from the rain to the Weather Channel, and back to the rain, then as it started to let up, we forded the streets in search of our friends. Had to wipe off my drool as Cats 1, 2, and 3 flew past on bikes far more gorgeous than one I'll ever own, then found out that our friends had "just left," so we barreled down the road after them. Caught them around mile 9, then cruised on to the 20mile rest stop, which was...interesting. Got our pic taken with the Wichita Hillbillies and cruised on. The rest was just ethereal. Beautiful weather, clear, dry, and not-too-warm. Beautiful rolling hills and very good roads, awesome rest stops, the list goes on and on.
My friends said that they were going to put a disclaimer on my shirt describing this year's conditions, and that I had to do it next year for the true experience. That's okay, I was going to anyway.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Pre-paid my room for next year.


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

FlatBroke said:


> 79 degrees at the finish!
> what a kick-ass ride!
> Rode with a group of about 8 from Bryan-College Station and had an absolute blast!
> Started the day at the YMCA looking from the rain to the Weather Channel, and back to the rain, then as it started to let up, we forded the streets in search of our friends. Had to wipe off my drool as Cats 1, 2, and 3 flew past on bikes far more gorgeous than one I'll ever own, then found out that our friends had "just left," so we barreled down the road after them. Caught them around mile 9, then cruised on to the 20mile rest stop, which was...interesting. Got our pic taken with the Wichita Hillbillies and cruised on. The rest was just ethereal. Beautiful weather, clear, dry, and not-too-warm. Beautiful rolling hills and very good roads, awesome rest stops, the list goes on and on.
> My friends said that they were going to put a disclaimer on my shirt describing this year's conditions, and that I had to do it next year for the true experience. That's okay, I was going to anyway.


I am glad to see you had a good time. It really was a strange day from the get go. Me and my friends were seriously debating whether to do it or not. The lightning was awesome and the rain was torrential prior to the start of this one. I was really surprised to see as many people waiting at the start though. There were small rivers instead of roads at 5:00 as I stood on the balcony of the motel. It was looking pretty hopeless.

The roads were exceptional and the weather didn't hurt my feeling at all. I could have dealt with hotter but with a real lack of heat all summer, it turned out nicely.

This was the best century I have ever done. The only thing that really got to me was one of my friends hurt his back at work during the week. This is the same friend that had part of a lung removed due to lung cancer. He managed to kick my a$$ again, just like last year. I don't know how he does it. I beat my time from last year by 35 minutes as well as his from last year. He improved on his time by nine minutes though. I guess that I will have to work even harder (or smarter) to beat him at this ride.


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

psycho_on_bianchi said:


> It really was a strange day from the get go. It was looking pretty hopeless.
> 
> The roads were exceptional and the weather didn't hurt my feelings at all. I could have dealt with hotter but with a real lack of heat all summer, it turned out nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

Powerstroker, more than likely, I was in the same pack as you were. My big mistake was stopping at Hells Gate to refill a water bottle. The rude awakening was just five minutes later, I passed a feed zone where they were handing out water bottles. I was really hoping to catch back up but after about 2 minutes, I came to my senses and gave that up. I just rolled along until the third pack collected me about 2 miles from rest stop 7. We proceeded at a nice pace and it was especially nice cruising down that final 20 mile section with a slight uphill at well over 20 mph. The first time I did this ride in 2001, I had to cover my speedometer because 12-14 mph was bringing tears to my eyes. Oh well. Last year I finished at 12:02, this year, I finished at 11:33. If I can improve on that next year, I will be happy.

Too bad about the downtown Y. If it's any consolation, I stayed in a motel room and didn't get much sleep either. I never do before the HH100.


----------

